# Post It

## lsegalla

So di far na domanda stupida ma facendo una ricerca non trovo niente nel forum... so che linux ha un programmino di post-it a video ma... non ricordo il nome per emergerlo.

----------

## mambro

tomboy   :Wink: 

----------

## lsegalla

tomboy proprio non lo sapevo ma vado subito di emerge     :Smile: 

----------

## Kernel78

knotes

----------

## lordalbert

oppure anche i vare gdesklets/adesklets e simili, che permettono di incollare i postit al desktop, sempre ben visibili  :Smile: 

----------

## codadilupo

ma tomboy non è quel softwarino che serve a fare una cazzatina come prendere note, e per farlo si porta dietro mezzo mono ?

Da evitare come la peste, direi  :Razz: 

Coda

----------

## Kernel78

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> ma tomboy non è quel softwarino che serve a fare una cazzatina come prendere note, e per farlo si porta dietro mezzo mono ?
> 
> Da evitare come la peste, direi 
> 
> Coda

 

no no, si porta dietro TUTTO mono  :Laughing: 

----------

## mambro

Si lo so, ma quando comincia a usarlo poi non puoi più farne a meno   :Very Happy: 

Se non hai un pc troppo vecchio non pesa tanto sulle prestazioni (io lo uso su un ibook g4 con 256mb di ram..)

----------

## riverdragon

Già, già... fatto sta che alternative reali per gnome non ne conosco! Non ditemi di usare le sticky notes...

----------

## makoomba

per compiz ci sono le screenlets

l'ebuild è nell'overlay xeffects

----------

## lordalbert

per gnome c'è xpad. Oppure Newton (un wiki per desktop... un po' come tomboy, l'organizzazione è simile)

Oppure come faccio io, vi create un bel file "todo"  (e magari create anche un alias "todo" )... digitate "todo" in shell, ed ecco tutto il vostro elenco  :Smile:  Potete anche dividere il file in 2 o più sezioni... ordinarlo a stile tabella... perfetto, no?  :Razz: 

(secondo me le soluzioni più semplici sono anche le più efficaci)

----------

## djinnZ

knotes (la prima cosa che ho disinstallato)

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *lordalbert wrote:*   

> Oppure come faccio io, vi create un bel file "todo"  (e magari create anche un alias "todo" )... digitate "todo" in shell, ed ecco tutto il vostro elenco  Potete anche dividere il file in 2 o più sezioni... ordinarlo a stile tabella... perfetto, no? 
> 
> (secondo me le soluzioni più semplici sono anche le più efficaci)

 EHEH   :Laughing:   quoto, pure io sono fan delle soluzione ad impatto 0  :Wink:  un bel file todo sul desktop e passa la paura.

Carina l'idea dell'alias per editarlo anche da shell!

----------

## lsegalla

oh io ho preso paura quando ho fatto l'emerge

tomboy lo tolgo con tutto il suo carrozzone... se mi ricordo come si fa a toglierlo con tutti i suoi amenicoli

----------

## codadilupo

dai, che è pieno di alternative  :Wink: 

http://taskcoach.sourceforge.net/screenshots.html

http://www.dospeixos.net/projects/tagore/

http://notecase.sourceforge.net/screenshots.html

http://newton.sourceforge.net/install.html

http://xpad.sourceforge.net/screenshots

Coda

----------

## lordalbert

 *mambro wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Per i file di testo in giro io lo facevo.. ma dimenticavo dove li mettevo e con che nome. Per non parlare poi del fatto che mi dimenticavo di cancellarli quando non servivano più  

 

Beh, basta impostare un alias... metti in .bashrc la seguente riga

```

alias todo="vim /home/user/todo"

```

e poi ti basta digitare

```
todo
```

  Per avere una schermata con tutte le note/appunti/lista della spesa, etc etc..

Metti magari il titoletto in maiuscolo per riconoscerlo

LISTA DELLA SPESA

*banane

*canna da pesca

*libro figo

etc etc...

Tutto in un unico file, con un semplice "todo" per richiamarlo  :Very Happy:  (puoi scegliere il nome che vuoi ovviamente).

----------

## flocchini

 *makoomba wrote:*   

> per compiz ci sono le screenlets
> 
> l'ebuild è nell'overlay xeffects

 

tu vuoi male alla mia gma950  :Laughing: 

/me corre a provarlo  :Cool: 

----------

## riverdragon

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> dai, che è pieno di alternative 

 Non ci siamo ancora, l'applicazione per le note deve avere due caratteristiche per essere presa in considerazione:stasene fuori dalle... ehm, scatole (traducibile anche in: applet sì, sistem tray no) quando non è chiamata

saltare fuori in un orario fissato per ricordare il contenuto

Tomboy al momento fa entrambe le cose, le alternative presentate perlopiù crollano su entrambi i punti. A questo punto sono meno peggio le sticky notes di gnome che soddisfano quantomeno il primo.

----------

## !equilibrium

 *riverdragon wrote:*   

> Non ci siamo ancora, l'applicazione per le note deve avere due caratteristiche per essere presa in considerazione:stasene fuori dalle... ehm, scatole (traducibile anche in: applet sì, sistem tray no) quando non è chiamata
> 
> saltare fuori in un orario fissato per ricordare il contenuto

 

basKet per KDE

----------

## gutter

 *makoomba wrote:*   

> *

 

Notevoli non le conoscevo.

----------

## codadilupo

 *riverdragon wrote:*   

> Non ci siamo ancora, l'applicazione per le note deve avere due caratteristiche per essere presa in considerazione:stasene fuori dalle... ehm, scatole (traducibile anche in: applet sì, sistem tray no) quando non è chiamata
> 
> saltare fuori in un orario fissato per ricordare il contenuto

 

Beh, ma allora non vuoi un post-it, ma un gestore di appuntamenti, che è un poco diverso! Da questo punto di visto, daze probabilmente farà al caso

Coda

----------

## riverdragon

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> Da questo punto di visto, daze probabilmente farà al caso

 Link?

----------

## bandreabis

Propongo Mozilla Sunbird....

----------

## codadilupo

 *riverdragon wrote:*   

>  *codadilupo wrote:*   Da questo punto di visto, daze probabilmente farà al caso Link?

 

http://www.grillbar.org/wordpress/?p=173

Coda

----------

## gutter

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Beh, ma allora non vuoi un post-it, ma un gestore di appuntamenti, che è un poco diverso! Da questo punto di visto, daze probabilmente farà al caso
> 
> 

 

In questo caso il calendario su gmail potrebbe essere una soluzione  :Smile: 

----------

## lordalbert

 *gutter wrote:*   

>  *codadilupo wrote:*   
> 
> Beh, ma allora non vuoi un post-it, ma un gestore di appuntamenti, che è un poco diverso! Da questo punto di visto, daze probabilmente farà al caso
> 
>  
> ...

 

ghgh, c'è ancora chi propone Google? :S

Mi sa che ora si apre un altra discussione stile mono sulla moralità di usare google....  :Razz: 

----------

